# Camera and Locator



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

For you guys who have a camera and locator, how often do you use these tools? 

I'm talking about the percentage of your calls, maybe like 1 out of every 10 .... or 3 out of every 50.

I don't do 10 calls a day. some days I may only have one call.... but I have had a couple instances recently where I wish I had a camera, and one where a locator would have really helped us out, and not to mention saved a bunch of head aches. 

I can only guess a camera would be a valuable tool to upsell new sewer lines. What are some other services you sell with your camera? And what would be a good "starter kit" for a camera.... just throwing it out there, but I'm in no position to drop $10K on a camera that might not sell me any extra work right off the bat.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a camera on almost every job. I'm not using them to sell a repipe but rather to make sure I did a good job.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I use a camera on almost every job. I'm not using them to sell a repipe but rather to make sure I did a good job.


Same here. Eliminate call backs.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

We use the rigid seesnake, works very good and is awesome for selling sewer repipes and tunnel jobs. I would say it's definitely worth the investment.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a camera often! And always locate and mark problems. I also do all the utility sweeps for my company before excavating so I use the locator and brick transmitter for that also.

I prolly average 3-4 times a week with camera and or locator and or transmitter. I know it is paid for now. Not to mention it has paid for itself, 2 or 3 instances already it has located buried electric for parking lot lights and etc. missed by other normal resources. 

My boss wondered about the investment when he got it at my request earlier this year. Now it has become needed and he truly understands the value. Not to mention the peace of mind I can give our customers, when I trace the gas line and say it crosses the sewer right here, before we are gonna dig they realize we are on our A game.

Our old General camera is still in the shop and gets used sometimes as a backup when I am not available with the rigid, but they don't trust it and they won't dig off of it. I ain't bragging but the rigid is good enough to dig off of once you understand it!


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

So absolute bare minimum , what set up would I need to get started cameraing my lines. For the most part, I don't see many over 100'? And is it something that you upgrade later? or is it like: this is the set up you got, you going to use it for a while.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Camera with sonde , monitor, locator and it's nice to have a DVD burner, I've seen used ridgids on eBay go for 2k


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Camera with sonde , monitor, locator and it's nice to have a DVD burner, I've seen used ridgids on eBay go for 2k


I've been stalking Ebay, but my knowledge of the components are limited. It makes it hard to decipher between the different models, to determine if it's a good deal or a rip off. 

I really need to educate myself on cameras before I make a purchase.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Def take your time before u jump into a purchase like that, but def get something with a sonde built in, if ur gonna do it do it right the 1st time so ur not kicking urself down the line, even if u have to piece it together slowly it will b worth it


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I use my camera quite a bit.

Sometime when I am doing leak locates on Cast Iron or PVC systems underslabs doing isolation testing it may be 10 hours per week.

I have only had Ridgid, Got no time for breakdowns. Time is money for me.

I would feel lost without a camera on my van......


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

It seems like I have had a seesnake camera on my truck forever. I use mine almost every day. A lot of times we have no idea where a customer sewer line is coming out from under the slab. Charge for dropping camera down vent stack to locate sewer and main cleanout. I will probe first but no longer than 15 minutes.I do not clear main sewer lines from vent stack I insist upon finding sewer line so that I know type of pipe and condition.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw this online today. 

Is this a good deal, or will I find better, if I'm patient.

http://philadelphia.backpage.com/El...amera-ec-200-color-self-leveling-dvd/12927301


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never had the eel camera and usually say buy the ridgid seesnake because you get what you pay for but at that price I would buy it in a heart beat! It will be payed for very very quickly and could be making you profit the first or second day. Then you can buy a ridgid later and will know how important they are to doing the work. We have 2 cameras in use everyday they either bring in the jobs or just plain help us on the ones we are on. You will wonder how you ever worked without one.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds like you're on the dime atm, I'd start with the Navitrak11. I keep mine on my trailer and use it several times a week to locate sewer lines, gas lines water or anything I feel a need to which is a lot. Once you have this tool you never want to be with out it. 
When you have enough quarters saved up get a sewer camera. I don't carry mine in the truck unless I know I'm going to use it. Once I have a truck that is more theft resistant I won't mind keeping it on board full time.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have the microReel? The price is right and has the transmitter option.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would buy a an old Metrotech 810 or a RD 8000, or even a RD 4000, over a Ridgid locator, much lower cost for better performance, if you need to use induction I would definitely go for an older Metrotech 810 over anything else other than a Pipehorn.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think my ridgid seektech is way faster and more accurate than the old Metrotech products.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the seektech locator as well and I am very happy with it. I am still learning on it but getting better everytime I use it! Very accurate compared to our old general.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Use a camera rarely. I will use a camera when I have great difficulty in clearing a drain. I do give a customer a choice if they want to see a video.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Does anyone have the microReel? The price is right and has the transmitter option.


I just picked it up last week, Transmitter is in the head, the cable is not as stiff as a regular unit.

I can go thru 2" PVC traps

And can go thru the toilet and look at flange without pulling toilet

It is very light to carry, I would recommend it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> I just picked it up last week, Transmitter is in the head, the cable is not as stiff as a regular unit.
> 
> I can go thru 2" PVC traps
> 
> ...


Could you post a thread with successfull uses and any challenges you encounter? I think this could be a great introductory tool for startup contractors or home inspections.


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I just picked it up last week, Transmitter is in the head, the cable is not as stiff as a regular unit.
> 
> I can go thru 2" PVC traps
> 
> ...


Have you tried it in a line bigger than 2" 

On a scale of 1-10 how well does it work in a main?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> Have you tried it in a line bigger than 2"
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how well does it work in a main?


I have a microreel and I would give it a -10 on anything over 2". The three LEDs are like using a candle to land the space shuttle.

It is almost passable in clean white PVC 3" but I do not need a camera in clean white PVC.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I almost purchased a seasnake last week, 60' micro.
It was cheap and brand new but it just wasn't what I was looking for and I felt like I was settling for a lesser machine than what I need and want so I'm going to buy the unit I want in the next week or so.
I did pick up a new ls-18 locator last week for cheap.
Thing works like a champ once you figure it out with the filters.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

All of four of my cameras are SeeSnake. As for locators, I own severs Goldaks, Metrotechs and RadioDetections that have not been on the truck since I bought my Ridgid NaviTrack. Hands down, you cannot beat Ridgid for cameras or locators.

Mark


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

HOT H2O said:


> Have you tried it in a line bigger than 2"
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how well does it work in a main?


The camera head is a little smaller, I tried it in a 3" PVC yard line last week, it was ok.

I would not recommend for using on over 2" lines, It will work in a pinch but not on a regular basis.

I also think if you start going thru a lot of bend then you may have a hard time pushing the cable, cuz it is smaller and not as stiff as my regular Ridgid Camera.

Just for the record I have on used it on 2 houses last week, it was good for 2" cast iron. I also ran 3" yard line with clean outs in the front yard.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's why I try to camera every job. Customer called last week, toilet stoppage. Plunge, no good, snake, no good. Pull toilet and see this huge wad of tp at the bottom of the bend. Snake it foward with the 1-1/4 cable. In goes the camera. I see a piece of green blue porcelin. I recommend to cut it out...guy doesn't want it done, I push it to the bottom of the stack (I can see it there) and let him know I'm not responsible as he didn't follow my recommendation.

Calls me today, says I didn't do a good job and the line is backed up. Well, I go to 45' and bring roots back. Run water for 10 minutes, no problems. Get the camera to be sure. Hmmm, see water at about 40' but can clearly see a hole through the blockage. Push the camera out and discover another stoppage at 97'. Never would've discovered the second blockage without that camera and would've been on the hook for that 45' stoppage.

Locate the line and it's in the backyard...not front. I know plumbers who dig by trying to line up the stack and fixtures....nope, locator shows me where this cleanout needs to go. This is the first line I've seen in the city that goes to the back yard. And that broken piece of porcelin that caused the first stoppage?? Still there, only pushed further on the back of the wye.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Here's why I try to camera every job. Customer called last week, toilet stoppage. Plunge, no good, snake, no good. Pull toilet and see this huge wad of tp at the bottom of the bend. Snake it foward with the 1-1/4 cable. In goes the camera. I see a piece of green blue porcelin. I recommend to cut it out...guy doesn't want it done, I push it to the bottom of the stack (I can see it there) and let him know I'm not responsible as he didn't follow my recommendation.
> 
> Calls me today, says I didn't do a good job and the line is backed up. Well, I go to 45' and bring roots back. Run water for 10 minutes, no problems. Get the camera to be sure. Hmmm, see water at about 40' but can clearly see a hole through the blockage. Push the camera out and discover another stoppage at 97'. Never would've discovered the second blockage without that camera and would've been on the hook for that 45' stoppage.
> 
> Locate the line and it's in the backyard...not front. I know plumbers who dig by trying to line up the stack and fixtures....nope, locator shows me where this cleanout needs to go. This is the first line I've seen in the city that goes to the back yard. And that broken piece of porcelin that caused the first stoppage?? Still there, only pushed further on the back of the wye.



Well that sounds like one cluster you-know-what of a call back!. Why didn't you just jet it in the first place :whistling2: just kidding


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Here's why I try to camera every job. Customer called last week, toilet stoppage. Plunge, no good, snake, no good. Pull toilet and see this huge wad of tp at the bottom of the bend. Snake it foward with the 1-1/4 cable. In goes the camera. I see a piece of green blue porcelin. I recommend to cut it out...guy doesn't want it done, I push it to the bottom of the stack (I can see it there) and let him know I'm not responsible as he didn't follow my recommendation.
> 
> Calls me today, says I didn't do a good job and the line is backed up. Well, I go to 45' and bring roots back. Run water for 10 minutes, no problems. Get the camera to be sure. Hmmm, see water at about 40' but can clearly see a hole through the blockage. Push the camera out and discover another stoppage at 97'. Never would've discovered the second blockage without that camera and would've been on the hook for that 45' stoppage.
> 
> Locate the line and it's in the backyard...not front. I know plumbers who dig by trying to line up the stack and fixtures....nope, locator shows me where this cleanout needs to go. This is the first line I've seen in the city that goes to the back yard. And that broken piece of porcelin that caused the first stoppage?? Still there, only pushed further on the back of the wye.


That is what we call sports-digging.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Well that sounds like one cluster you-know-what of a call back!. Why didn't you just jet it in the first place :whistling2: just kidding


No clean out and going through a closet bend. The wife is super crazy and runs over the husband. They don't want any mess at all. Installed the cleanout today and jetted. Insane results. I'll post a link to the before and after video later on.


----------

